# Ribbon Question



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

What a fun problem. lol

How about shadow boxes? You could either hang them or display on a bookshelf, mantle, or various coffee &/or tables.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I agree, isn't it wonderful. That may work......


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Hmmm...I kept Quincy's to put in a book. I like the idea of the shadow boxes. Very nice. It really is nice to have such a problem!


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

We are to the point we keep our BIS, Reserve BIS, and special ribbons the others we return to the club. The flat ribbons are nice, we keep several but still return some. (UKC) Ribbons are expensive for clubs to buy so we feel by giving back that can help them be able to keep putting on shows. Several of our friends do this as well. We do it after the shows are over.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm hoping to have a similar 'problem' someday. I have a fantasy of getting tracking titles on my toy poodle(s). (Uh oh, I am starting to think in multiples!!) I think it would be so cool to get performance titles on the little guys. I would love to show in conformation, but I don't have the skills or courage to attempt the grooming style. Maybe someday...


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

With my Boxers years ago, I got a bulletin board and hung them overlapping. It was like a picture on the wall, so colorful. With Bonnies they are strewn about right now. I don't know what to do with them, but will likely go buy a bulletin board. She has a beautiful new rosette from today and it is even red and green. I am thinking of incorporating it into the Christmas decorations. 

Many people return some of their ribbons to the UKC clubs after the show. I think that is a great idea, but I have been too piggy to do that with Bonnie's so far. 

I always thought a coffee table with a glass top and case to show them off would be nice, sort of like a shadow. The easiest is to contain them all on a bulletin board with clear pushpins.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

lol - I am now picturing Bonnie's very own Christmas tree with the red and green rosette as the topper and all her other ribbons as ornaments. 
(I like the coffee table idea very much. Sounds beautiful.


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Borderkelpie, confirmation is fun. You should try UKC, you don't have to do a continental you can do a sporting clip. I hope you get your tracking titles my daughter did tracking with her older spoo. He learned but she never showed him. When Rikki got loose at 5am on a cold rainey weekend she took him out to try and track the puppy. He didn't track, he trailed.......down the creekbed.......right up to a black object......a dead duck. At least he scented, followed and found something lol. He actually picked it up and was bringing it to my daughter. He dropped it when she told him too. She didn't let him kiss her the rest of the day. Rikki was found safe but cold,scared and wet.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Aee, poor Rikki, so glad you found him.
And your daughter's spoo - what a nice dog! I love it when their natural instincts kick in.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

outwest said:


> With my Boxers years ago, I got a bulletin board and hung them overlapping. It was like a picture on the wall, so colorful. With Bonnies they are strewn about right now. I don't know what to do with them, but will likely go buy a bulletin board. She has a beautiful new rosette from today and it is even red and green. I am thinking of incorporating it into the Christmas decorations.
> 
> Many people return some of their ribbons to the UKC clubs after the show. I think that is a great idea, but I have been too piggy to do that with Bonnie's so far.
> 
> I always thought a coffee table with a glass top and case to show them off would be nice, sort of like a shadow. The easiest is to contain them all on a bulletin board with clear pushpins.


I am greedy with my ribbon right now too, I like the idea of decorating a christmas tree with them. I also like the bulletin board idea, have on for each dog. Lot of thing to consider. Thanks everyone for the suggestions.


----------

